# Practically on their doorstep



## dialecte

Hola. Busco una traducció per a *practically on their doorstep *en aquest context. Sé que en español sería : casi a la vuelta de la esquina, pero no trobo l'equivalent en català.
_
Yet, practically on their doorstep is one of the most fascinating places to visit._


----------



## kiyama

Ei
T'agrada "A quatre passes"?? No sé si hi ha cap expressió correcta que contingui "cantonada"...
Sort
Ki


----------



## ernest_

També podria ser "pràcticament a la cantonada", tot i que "a quatre passes" m'agrada més.


----------



## Namarne

D'acord amb les opciones que s'han dit. També es diu "gairebé a la porta de casa", o "a la mateixa porta de casa".


----------



## dialecte

És que és pràcticament a la porta de sa casa, però amb un sentit figurat total, ya que parla d'una illa que està al mar d'Irlanda (des del punt de vista de lectors de illa de la Gran Bretanya, i per tant, no m'acaba d'agradar a la mateixa porta de casa ni a dos pases, ha de ser alguna cosa com en castellà _a la vuelta de la esquina, _que siga figurat. Ya que en castellà aquesta pot ser emprada tant per dir: el verano está a la vuelta de la esquina.
No hi ha cap equivalent en català? sabeu alguna pàgina web que continga frases fetes en català d'aquest tipus?
Gràcies.


----------



## Traduita

"A un tir de pedra"? M' havia sortit en un text...


----------



## geego

Potser la raó per la qual aquesta frase sona estranya és perquè en anglès uneixen per juxtaposició dos elements que no es troben relacionats. Vull dir:

- La illa es troba a prop.
- La illa és un lloc fascinant

Com que una cosa no té res a veure amb l'altra (que sigui fascinant no és conseqüència de trobar-se a prop), quan ho traduïm al català sona massa forçat. La meva recomanació en que en lloc de posar-les juxtaposades les posis coordinades amb la conjunció "i", o subordinades. Alguna cosa com:
_
De fet, es troba allà mateix; i és un dels llocs més fascinants de visitar.
La illa -que és ben a la vora- és un dels llocs més fascinants de visitar._

Quan has canviat l'estructura de la frase sona tot més natural.


----------



## dialecte

Moltes gràcies!!!!!!!!!


----------

